# Kamas archery moose / First bow kill



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I drew my Kamas Moose tag this year. I decided I was going to shoot it with my bow since I havent shot as much as a squirel with a bow, so I figured what better animal than one the size of a house, that moves slow. Im finally wet behind the ears now when it comes to archery hunting.

We got up there last Saturday to a down pour. Didnt see much the first morning. Once the rain stopped and the sun came out, so did the animals. We saw lots of small bulls and cows over the hunt, but not alot of bigger bulls. It was like that Sat and Sunday.

On monday morning, my dad and I walked down a canyon that kind of overlooks some willows just above camp. We stopped and took a break and we heard a wierd "mmmwwwuuuaaahh" sound come from the willows down below the cliff we were on. We look down and see a pretty good bull below us. I made a bull call, and the thing immediately comes towards us making a loud grunting noise. We were up on the cliff, so we decided to move back a ways, mainly because we didnt want to shoot anything 2 miles from camp and down in the bottom of a ravine. We called for about 20 mins, but no bull. we go back towards the edge of the cliff to see if we can still see him down there , but nothing. We continued to stay in the area for a good 45 mins longer to see if we can find him. We give up and hike the 2 miles back to camp. After we had been sitting in camp for about an hour, I was sitting out in a chair, my dad was in the trailer taking a dump. I hear a strange grunting noise. I didnt think much of it, thought mabey it was my dad passing last nights dinner, but I went and asked if that was him, and he said "is what me"? I hear it for another minute or so, and it sounds like its coming from down by the river. I grab my bow and head down there. As im walking towards the river, the grunting gets quieter. I start walking back towards camp and notice the grunting getting louder. I look over by my truck and I see the same bull we had been calling 2 hours earlier, thrashing the crap out of a tree by my truck. I walk over towards him as he continues to make a loud grunting noise. The whole time im trying to get my dad out of the trailer, he comes to the door with his pants still down a bit and takes some pictures. We figured he was a little bit small to take this early in the hunt. He was actually the biggest bull I have seen this year, but his left side isnt the best, lacking in the palm dept if ya know what I mean. I have him perfect broadside at 11 yards staring at me, My bow in my hand ready to shoot. We decide to let him walk. You can see my truck in this pic.



















A couple of days go by and we are just seeing small bulls and cows. Quite a few little bucks up there this year too.





































Here is a few scenery pics from the lakes we hiked to around the crystal lake area.




























It was definately hard to hunt this year. There was water EVERYWHERE. Everywhere you looked there was a swamp or water hole of some sort.

On Wed night, my dad and my brother in law had to come back to salt lake for work on Thurs and Friday, so I was at it alone all day thurs and friday until they came back up that nighht. On wed night, I decided to run down to kamas and grab some groceries and call the girlfriend. On the way down it was almost dartk, and I see that same bull that came into camp on Monday, crtossing the road. I was trying to decide once again whether or not to shoot him and he was at only 20 yards. He was big, but like I said, not the best palms and I once again decided to hold out. Hoped this decision didnt come back to bite me in the butt later.( Im not sure why these pics are soo blurry, he was at only 20 yards, but mabey because it was getting dark)



















Thursday and Friday, I decided to check out some new areas to see if I could track down a big guy. Once again seen lots of small bulls and cows. I know if the cows are in there, so are the big boys, but nowhere to be found. Friday morning rolls around and im kicking myself in the ass for letting that big guy walk, not once , but TWICE, and both were within easy bow range and close to a road of some sort to drag him into. Friday morning I decided if I see that bull again, its lites out for him. Saturday, we get up, and decide to walk down into the same area we first saw that bull on Monday. I decided I was going to walk the river bottom this time, and as i was going down the steep side, I slid on my butt and twisted my knee pretty good. I sat there and cried and felt sorry for myself for about 15 mins until I put my big boy pants on and got up and hobbled down the river bed to get my moose. We see nothing and head back towards camp. I iced my knee for a while, it was about the size of a watermelon, couldnt walk on it or really bend it. After an hour of icing it and about 7 advil, I was ready to go again. We decided to hop in the samurai and look out by the road. After being on the road for less than a block, we look out in the marsh and there is that big guy again, heading straight towards our camp at a pretty fast pace. We get down there to camp to head him off, but nothing. He dissapeared into thin air. We stayed in the area for about 2 hours with no sign of him. We kind of just moseyed around the rest of the day checking the swamps from the road above, since I was having a hard time getting around.

Sunday morning I woke to a swollen knee that I couldnt even move. I had pretty much decided to hell with this hunt, we will get him on the next hunt that starts in 2 weeks. Luckily my dad talked me into going for another ride. Not far from camp, we came across a big bull and his cow. This was my bull. Nice palms on both sides and pretty good sized. He wasnt the best bull on the mountain, but i liked him better than the bulls we had seen.


















We got them to step from the pines and this is what we saw


















This is where he stood when i took the shot at 31 yards.









I shoot right behind the front leg, he runs off about 25 yards and drops like a ton of bricks. We walk up to him in about 3 mins and this is what we have.





















































The Full metal jacket and Montec CS broadhead did its job. While cleaning it, we found it went throuigh the lung, through the heart and blew into one of the ribs. No wonder why he didnt go far. He measured out at exactly 40" wide and was 8x7 on points. It was a fun hunt but it feels good to get home and relax a little


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just dandy....just dandy STEVO!!

Neat story, glad you survived to share it with us. Good shoot'in man, one shot, one kill...

Congrats to you!! 8)


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you sir. Its been a blast over the summer scouting and learning new areas. Now mabey I can get back to something I know a little something about ........ FISHING -|\O- -|\O- -|\O- . Ive been twice since May _(O)_


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

"and both were within easy bow range and close to a road of some sort to *drag* him into."
:lol: you hadnt ever seen a dead one up until you killed yours im guessing... there is NO dragging a moose. those things are HUGE!!

congrats on an awesome bull!! 8)


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh I knew there wouldnt be any dragging of anything. the thing was cut up into 6 pieces and it still bent our deer cart. Those things are massive :lol: . You almost want to chase it towards the road before you shoot them. Problem is they are huge, they know it and there is no chasing them anywhere. They go where they want and it doesnt matter if your standing in their way or not.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome story and great photos! Curious if you took him up high near Crystal or lower down near town?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

The majority we saw were down lower. Saw lots of sign up by Crystal lake, but very few moose. They are in there but I think until they get into the full rut they will be tough to find. We found this one mid way up the canyon


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations! That is an awesome story and bull.

This the best line I've ever read in a hunting story on the forum:



STEVO said:


> After we had been sitting in camp for about an hour, I was sitting out in a chair, my dad was in the trailer taking a dump.


AWESOME!! :lol:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on a great moose!


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

There is always time for a good dump when yer out hunting!!

Congrats on a great bull with a bow.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Fantastic! Should be some good eats.

How's the knee doing?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

The knee is still sore, but feels better than it did yesterday. I heard a pop noise when it happened so I hope I didnt tear my ACL or something like that. It still feels weak and wants to give out on me. If it doesnt feel better in a couple days ill go get it looked at. Being a ex football player, my knee's have popped and creaked for years. Hopefully its nothing serious!!!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

SteveO- He is a great bull! Mature with lots of character. And to do it with a bow while family was along-- congratulations!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> SteveO- He is a great bull! Mature with lots of character. And to do it with a bow while family was along-- congratulations!


Thank you sir! 

I wouldnt trade the times and memories for anything!!!!


----------



## Ambush (Sep 22, 2011)

Loved the write up, especially when you thought your dad was gruntin' and groanin' in the trailer! Who knows, maybe that's why the bull was hanging around camp so much, the old man was calling him in! 

Congrats on a great bull!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice one STEVO! That's a good looking bull.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice bull dude! That's pretty nice experience to be able to kill a Moose!


----------



## josefat1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I need a good photographer like that. Can't wait until I draw my moose tag, nice bull!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Well you can't beat your first achery kill being a moose. Great story and a great moose.


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

Great story Congrats


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's awesome STEVO! Congrat's on a great bull!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy cow, that's a cool moose and great story! 

congrats STEVO


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go Stevo! Great story too. Hope your knee gets better. Just think, every time your knee acts up you'll think of that moose


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks fellas. Im kind of sad now that the hunt has ended. Wished it was more often then once in a lifetime. It was a blast with good family!!!

The knee is slowly getting better, icing it as we speak. still feels a little tight, but I think its getting better!!!


----------

